
Zoe, a New Smart Home Hub That Lets You Control Your Data - walterbell
http://www.curbed.com/2016/3/28/11317418/zoe-smart-home-technology-hub-data-privacy
======
alistairjcbrown
It's unfortunate, but I have no faith in crowd-funded hardware. There's plenty
of "according to" and "promises" in that article for me to want to take any
claims with a very healthy pinch of salt.

~~~
simcop2387
Same here but I'm definitely going to be keeping an eye on it. If it does
succeed and ship, and looks like it's trustworthy I might seek one out. I'm
currently using a Smartthings hub and while it's a lot better than the wink i
had previously i'd love one that doesn't need the cloud to do so much.

------
jeena
I wonder how it relates to [https://mycroft.ai/](https://mycroft.ai/)

